# How long a wait for follow up?



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

Hi all, got my BFN on 5th May after 2nd IVF cycle and at that appointment the nurse said she'd arrange follow up with the consultant (I didn't have one after the first cycle due to an oversight I think). It's now been over 2 weeks and I'm still watching the post every day waiting for a letter. 

Any ideas of how long it should take to get an appointment through? I don't want to be a pest and phone unnecessarily but I'm feeling super impatient and worried that the nurse has forgotten to make the appointment. 

I'm at BMI Priory Birmingham if that helps


----------



## Jomojo (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Hun, firstly sorry for your bfn.  
I would just ring them to chase it up. I've alway been given a date for the follow up appointment when the nurse has phoned with the beta results although different clinics obvs will do things differently. However, one call isn't going to be seen as pestering. My clinic always arrange the appointments for 5-6 weeks after a failed cycle and tbh I found I needed that amount of time this time around to grieve for the failed cycle before I could contemplate the next cycle. I wouldn't have liked to wait much longer tho. (I'm a super impatient person too!).

Xx


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Mungobungo!
I take it that you might have already phoned the clinic by now.
I was also given the appointment when they clinic phoned me the results on OTD. They told me I could come and see them whenever I was ready. I made an appointment for 2 weeks later. 
xx


----------



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for replies. I called the clinic 10 days ago on a Friday and they said there was a backlog but they'd be sorting it the following Tuesday. Still no appointment has come through. I don't want to seem to be a pest, but I'm starting to get really irritated that it's taking so long. Just the thought that my casenotes are on a shelf somewhere waiting to be looked at is making me feel really cross. Since the last cycle I've had a bleed and then a proper period. We were hoping to go again as soon as possible after the next period but without the follow up, that might be delayed too. So frustrating!


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Mungobungo - sorry to hear you have to cope with such a delay. I can understand your frustration. I would ring them again to be honest so at least you know what to expect.
xx


----------



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

I phoned again and got an appointment, have had follow up and yet again more frustration, lack of answers and being sent for further tests.


----------

